# Getting puppies 7 months apart?



## buoysmom (Nov 19, 2008)

We have a 5 month old puppy and are thinking of getting another puppy of the same breed in a couple of months. Tango loves other dogs and people. He gets out every day and meets people, has been through puppy training classes and is currently in the next set of classes, and he's very bonded to us. I have read about littermate syndrome, but they won't be littermates or even the same age. Is 7 months apart (and getting the dogs 4 months apart) ok? He will be fixed by the time we would bring the second dog home.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

What breed? 
It may make a difference-- for ex the large and giant breeds have alot of growing and maturity to do -- they are still puppies at 12 months old and he may be in full on adolescent delinquent mode by the time you acquire the second dog. 
Also at 5 months of age his adult personality really is not set. Many male dogs are more dog selective after hitting sexual maturity, which again varies by breed/ size type....


----------



## buoysmom (Nov 19, 2008)

Cavalier King Charles spaniel.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

My two youngest are six months apart in age, and I'm not gonna lie -

It's been equal parts wonderful and utter hell. THe fact that they play together and love each other is great. The fact that it led to a solid year of housebreaking, interrupted sleep, puppy vet bills (puppies are more expensive) and beginner obedience classes and teaching manners, without a break? That they feed off each other? Yeah, no. IT wasn't fun.

But I can't pretend to regret it, either, because I love them both and they ADORE each other. And sometimes they manage to burn off one another's energy instead of just wrecking my house. Not often! But sometimes.


----------



## buoysmom (Nov 19, 2008)

That's what I'm hoping for- that they will adore each other  I was really scared to get a puppy because everyone says puppies are just like babies. Thankfully I have not found that to be the case! He's a lot of work, but not what I feared. We do have to wake up in the night with him, we do take him to puppy classes and work on his training each day, and there have been vet bills. We really love him though.


----------



## doggiepop (Feb 27, 2014)

if was going to get another dog i would make sure my first dog
is well trained and highly socialized before bringing in a 2nd dog.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

buoysmom said:


> That's what I'm hoping for- that they will adore each other  I was really scared to get a puppy because everyone says puppies are just like babies. Thankfully I have not found that to be the case! He's a lot of work, but not what I feared. We do have to wake up in the night with him, we do take him to puppy classes and work on his training each day, and there have been vet bills. We really love him though.


Should be fine with that breed. ( I always hedge my bets by doing opposite sex pairings though)...


----------



## kelly528 (Feb 13, 2014)

I would hold my horses if I were you. This little guy has not entered his teenage stage which presents a whole 'nother set of hoops for you guys to jump through. Further, it has been known to happen that two dogs from different litters may develop littermate syndrome, even being 6 months apart. Also, as others have added, puppies do place a lot of strain on families, parents especially. Is this a good time for you to dive into hourly potty-breaks and whatnot all over again, and the bills for puppy shots and possibly obedience? Maybe there's never been a better time, I dunno! 

Certainly there are a lot of benefits to having dogs close in age, and if they are the same breed and size / energy level... could be a match made in heaven! But personally, I would wait until #1 is at least a year old, maybe get on a waiting list with a breeder in the meantime. But that's just me.


----------

